# [Guide] Buff-Food in Runes of Magic



## PainInjector (16. Mai 2010)

*Für Magier und Heiler &#821; Hauptspeisen*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
*Lvl Attribut Attributerhöhung Dauer Name*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
 4 Magische Angriffskraft 120 Punkte 900s Gebratenes Fleisch
 8 Magische Angriffskraft 240 Punkte 900s Geräucherter Speck
16 Magische Angriffskraft 480 Punkte 900s Fischei&#821;Sandwich
28 Magische Angriffskraft 840 Punkte 900s Burrito mit Fleischsoße
40 Magische Angriffskraft 1200 Punkte 900s Fischfrikadelle mit Käse

 4 Magische Angriffskraft 1%+ 120 Punkte 900s Gebratenes Fleisch mit Knoblauch
28 Magische Angriffskraft 11%+ 840 Punkte 900s Ausgezeichnete Meeresfrüchte
40 Magische Angriffskraft 15%+1200 Punkte 900s Kaiserliche Meeresfrüchte&#821;Pastete

32 Kritische Magietreffrate 72 Punkte 900s Seewurmsalat

 8 Magischer Schaden 240 Punkte 900s Geräucherter Speck mit Kräutern
32 Magischer Schaden 8%+128 Punkte 900s Köstliches Sumpf&#821;Allerlei

40 Kritische Magietreffrate 120 Punkte 60s Motis gemischte Wurst
 + Kritischer Magischer Schaden 10%

*Für Magier und Heiler &#821; Nachspeisen*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
*Lvl Attribut Attributerhöhung Dauer Name*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
34 Manaverbrauch &#821;25% 60s Exotische Früchtepastete
34 Manaverbrauch &#821;25% 120s Magische Früchtepastete

18 Heilbonus 5% 60s Knoblauchbrot
18 Heilbonus 5% 120s Knoblauchbrot mit Kräutern

*Für Kundis und Nahkämpfer &#821; Hauptspeisen*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
*Lvl Attribut Attributerhöhung Dauer Name*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
 4 Physische Angriffskraft 120 Punkte 900s Gebratener Fisch
 8 Physische Angriffskraft 240 Punkte 900s Gesalzener Fisch
16 Physische Angriffskraft 480 Punkte 900s Gebratenes Hähnchen mit Honig
28 Physische Angriffskraft 840 Punkte 900s Cremige Meeresfrüchte Pastete
40 Physische Angriffskraft 1200 Punkte 900s Dreifarbige Wurst des Generals
50 Physische Angriffskraft 1500 Punkte 900s Mahl des Drachens

 4 Physische Angriffskraft 1%+ 120 Punkte 900s Gebratener salziger Fisch
16 Physische Angriffskraft 6%+ 480 Punkte 900s Knusprig gebratenes Hähnchen mit Honig
28 Physische Angriffskraft 11%+ 840 Punkte 900s Burrito mit scharfer Fleischsoße
40 Physische Angriffskraft 15%+1200 Punkte 900s Unvorstellbarer Salat

12 Waffenschaden 3%+ 48 Punkte 900s Gesalzener Fisch mit Soße
48 Waffenschaden 12%+ 192 Punkte 900s Mahl des Schicksals

20 Kritischer Treffer 10% 60s Kaviar&#821;Sandwich
 + Kritischer Physischer Schaden 48 Punkte
32 Kritische Treffer 72 Punkte 900s Sumpf&#821;Allerlei

*Für alle Klassen &#821; Nachspeisen &#821; Physische Verteidigung*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
*Lvl Attribut Attributerhöhung Dauer Name*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
 6 Physische Verteidigung 360 Punkte 600s Saurer Käseball
26 Physische Verteidigung 1560 Punkte 600s Fleisch und Brot
46 Physische Verteidigung 2760 Punkte 600s Teeduft&#821;Waffel

 6 Physische Verteidigung 1%+ 360 Punkte 600s Obst und Käse
26 Physische Verteidigung 6%+1560 Punkte 600s Hervorragendes Fleisch und Brot
46 Physische Verteidigung 11%+2760 Punkte 600s Exquisite Teeduft&#821;Waffel

10 Physische Unverwundbarkeit 3s Knusprige Donuts
30 Physische Unverwundbarkeit 4s Regenbogen&#821;Kristallbonbon

10 Physisches Schadenschutzschild 100 Punkte 60s Süße Frittierte Donuts
30 Physisches Schadenschutzschild 300 Punkte 60s Kristallzucker

*Für alle Klassen &#821; Nachspeisen &#821; Magische Verteidigung*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
*Lvl Attribut Attributerhöhung Dauer Name*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
 6 Magische Verteidigung 360 Punkte 600s Kräuterfrucht
26 Magische Verteidigung 1560 Punkte 600s Pilzpastete
46 Magische Verteidigung 2760 Punkte 600s Kakaobuttergebäck mit Kräutern

 6 Magische Verteidigung 1%+ 360 Punkte 600s Aromatische Frucht
26 Magische Verteidigung 6%+1560 Punkte 600s Köstliche Pilzpastete
46 Magische Verteidigung 11%+2760 Punkte 600s Exquisites Kakaobuttergebäck

14 Magische Unverwundbarkeit 3s Süßes Früchtebrot
38 Magische Unverwundbarkeit 4s Kuchen der singenden Wälder

14 Magisches Schadenschutzschild 160 Punkte 60s Brot und Marmelade
38 Magisches Schadenschutzschild 360 Punkte 60s Grüner weicher Kuchen


----------



## PainInjector (16. Mai 2010)

Hier das ganze vernünftig formatiert als Tabelle:

--> http://my.buffed.de/...board/view/1949 <--

Mehrere Leerzeichen hintereinander, auch wenn man nicht das normale Leerzeichen, sondern Alt+0160 benutzt, werden wohl hier im Forum leider nicht unterstützt (abgesehen von der CODE-Darstellung).


----------

